# Resaw tonewood



## DForbes (Jan 5, 2009)

I am just wondering if anyone knows where a guy could get some tonewood resawn. Cities I am resonably close to are Saskatoon, Edmonton, Lloydminster, Prince Albert, North Battleford....

I have some bubinga for back and sides I need ripped. The back and side board is one inch thick by 12 inch wide. I was hoping to quarter it so I get two back and side sets. The side wood is 5 inch wide by two inch thick.

Any advice would be appreciated. There is a place in saskatoon that will do it but they are not fussy to set it up for four cuts on each board...it is not worth thier time they said.

Darren


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Darren,

Just a thought, try Kelsey Institute in Saskatoon or even the high schools.

Regards,


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

5" is well within the capacity of most normal machines. The wider and sharper the blade the less wobble you'll get (and so less waste). Is there a community college near you that teaches woodworking? They'll have a big bandsaw for the 12" stuff and they'll probably let you plane and/or sand it too. Wood geeks always drool over that kind of board...

Matt


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> 5" is well within the capacity of most normal machines. The wider and sharper the blade the less wobble you'll get (and so less waste). Is there a community college near you that teaches woodworking? They'll have a big bandsaw for the 12" stuff and they'll probably let you plane and/or sand it too. Wood geeks always drool over that kind of board...
> 
> Matt


When I first started out many years ago, I went to a local saw mill, that had a 3-inch wide blade on their band saw. They ended up almost scraping out my would that I gave them to saw. Having a wide blade doesn't make for a good job. All you need is a band saw that is set up right and not having a fixed fence. Every blade will cut different than the last and each time you install a new blade you should recheck the nature of the cut on that blade. You do this by drawing a straight line on a 2X4 lets say and start to fallow that line with the blade. Once you have the board cutting in the direction to fallow that line without having to steer the board then stop the machine mid way and draw a line on the saw table. This is now the guide that you will use when setting up your fence on the band saw. I have a very old Delta 20-inch band saw that I have set up and can get several sets of back and sides from a 2X8X24-inch board. I have found that the last maple board that I resawed, each set was .200 thick and was only out .004 total from end to end. The blade does not need to be any wider than 1/2 inch and 3 teeth per inch. Find somebody that has done this and has a machine set up for resawing and you won't loose your investment like I did at first. If you were closer I would do it for you, but the shipping would get you.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

cougar2 said:


> When I first started out many years ago, I went to a local saw mill, that had a 3-inch wide blade on their band saw. They ended up almost scraping out my would that I gave them to saw. Having a wide blade doesn't make for a good job. All you need is a band saw that is set up right and not having a fixed fence. Every blade will cut different than the last and each time you install a new blade you should recheck the nature of the cut on that blade. You do this by drawing a straight line on a 2X4 lets say and start to fallow that line with the blade. Once you have the board cutting in the direction to fallow that line without having to steer the board then stop the machine mid way and draw a line on the saw table. This is now the guide that you will use when setting up your fence on the band saw. I have a very old Delta 20-inch band saw that I have set up and can get several sets of back and sides from a 2X8X24-inch board. I have found that the last maple board that I resawed, each set was .200 thick and was only out .004 total from end to end. The blade does not need to be any wider than 1/2 inch and 3 teeth per inch. Find somebody that has done this and has a machine set up for resawing and you won't loose your investment like I did at first. If you were closer I would do it for you, but the shipping would get you.


No doubt a bandsaw in a SAWMILL will give you rough results. I had a 1 or 1-1/2" blade in mind.


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> No doubt a bandsaw in a SAWMILL will give you rough results. I had a 1 or 1-1/2" blade in mind.


Ya, I thought for sure that when I saw that thing, it would be a breeze, but it wonderd and cupped like crazy.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Too bad those "Tool & Wood working" shows aren't making the tour right now. The guys selling bandsaw blades always try to outdo each other. You could take your wood with you & get it cut there.......perfectly I bet. :smile:

It takes a pretty good bandsaw to cut multiple 1/4" peices out of a 1" board 12" wide.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The width of the board is the hard part to accommodate. You need pretty stiff tension on the blade, good working rollers and a good fence/jig set up.


----------



## DForbes (Jan 5, 2009)

*Resaw*

Thanks for all the replies. I appreciate it. I;ll let you know how I make out!


----------

